# ARTOR first engine // 2-stroke 30cc.



## arifidyan (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, my name Idham Arifidyan, from Indonesia..
Just wanna share what Im doing, building a 2-stroke engine, 30cc, wood pattern, using greensand casting, sodium silicate+C02 core, etc..

This is my first posting here, I'll take a more time on my thread to get a good look pictures arrangement..  

https://www.facebook.com/ArtorWorkshop


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 21, 2013)

Some pictures..


----------



## Herbiev (Aug 21, 2013)

Looks very impressive. Looking forward to more pictures


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Aug 21, 2013)

nice work what are you going to use for the liner?


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 21, 2013)

Herbiev said:


> Looks very impressive. Looking forward to more pictures



Thx a lot. 



canadianhorsepower said:


> nice work what are you going to use for the liner?



Thx man, for liner I'll use grey cast iron (FC 25).


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 21, 2013)

drill drill drill...


----------



## Lawijt (Aug 21, 2013)

If you make those castings.....It looks great. I waiting for more pictures & can you also make pictures how you machine those please.

regards

Barry


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 22, 2013)

Lawijt said:


> If you make those castings.....It looks great. I waiting for more pictures & can you also make pictures how you machine those please.
> 
> regards
> 
> Barry



Haloo Barry, 
Yes, all castings made by me, backyard casting at home. The facts is right now I do not have a lathe. I went to my friend's garage if I need some parts to be machining.. Ok, next time I'll take a pictures... :thumbsup


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 22, 2013)

My backyard... wEc1th_wav


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 25, 2013)

Freshhh, Hot! Hot!


----------



## AussieJimG (Aug 27, 2013)

Welcome Arifidyan, that's a nice job you are doing.

Jim


----------



## Goldflash (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Pak Arifidyan 
Enjoy looking at you project . I worked in Indonesia for 2 years in Jakarta and Surabaya doing CNG projects .. 
Very impressed with your project


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 27, 2013)

AussieJimG said:


> Welcome Arifidyan, that's a nice job you are doing.
> 
> Jim


Haloo, thx Jim.. wEc1


Goldflash said:


> Hi Pak Arifidyan
> Enjoy looking at you project . I worked in Indonesia for 2 years in Jakarta and Surabaya doing CNG projects ..
> Very impressed with your project



Wow, glad to hear that. What year did you work in Indonesia? you can also speak Indonesian? Thx anyway. Thm:


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 27, 2013)

a little flashback... :hDe:;D


----------



## Goldflash (Aug 27, 2013)

arifidyan said:


> Haloo, thx Jim.. wEc1
> 
> 
> Wow, glad to hear that. What year did you work in Indonesia? you can also speak Indonesian? Thx anyway. Thm:



I was there in late 2008 thru to Mid 2010 , My Bahasa was limited, and now I have forgotten most of it. . 
many times I got called Bule Gilla    
What part of Indonesia are you from


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 28, 2013)

Goldflash said:


> I was there in late 2008 thru to Mid 2010 , My Bahasa was limited, and now I have forgotten most of it. .
> many times I got called Bule Gilla
> What part of Indonesia are you from



Hahaha, Bule gila is one comedy show on local television.
I am from Bogor city, 48 km from Jakarta. Thm:


----------



## ShedBoy (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern pics. You do great work, looking forward to the final product.

Brock


----------



## arifidyan (Sep 8, 2013)

ShedBoy said:


> Thanks for the pattern pics. You do great work, looking forward to the final product.
> 
> Brock



Thx Brock..


----------



## arifidyan (Sep 8, 2013)

picturesss.... th_wav


----------



## arifidyan (Sep 8, 2013)

My page, Artor Workshop page on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/ArtorWorkshop

We can meet there too ..


----------



## gus (Sep 8, 2013)

arifidyan said:


> Hahaha, Bule gila is one comedy show on local television.
> I am from Bogor city, 48 km from Jakarta. Thm:



Hi Pak Arfidyan,

Apa Kaba from Singapore. Worked on in Bogor at the Goodyear Tyre Plant in 1969 starting up a big Ingersoll-Rand Air Compressor. Went thru Bandung and Puncak. Worked in Balikpapan,Lawe Lawe and Rantau,Medan on Gas Compressors in !977. Missed the local Indonesian Food especially the Nasi Padang.Also missed the Beer Bintang. The Satay Senayang. 

Gus Teng.


----------



## Gurus (Sep 18, 2013)

When do you will have new news for us?


----------



## arifidyan (Sep 28, 2013)

gus said:


> Hi Pak Arfidyan,
> 
> Apa Kaba from Singapore. Worked on in Bogor at the Goodyear Tyre Plant in 1969 starting up a big Ingersoll-Rand Air Compressor. Went thru Bandung and Puncak. Worked in Balikpapan,Lawe Lawe and Rantau,Medan on Gas Compressors in !977. Missed the local Indonesian Food especially the Nasi Padang.Also missed the Beer Bintang. The Satay Senayang.
> 
> Gus Teng.



Haloo, kabar baik Mr. Gus..
Woww, you are very experienced and know much about Indonesia, salute. 
Nice to meet you Mr Gus. wEc1



Gurus said:


> When do you will have new news for us?



Hi Gurus..
Few weeks ago I was making changes to its engine design. Changing patterns of wood, etc..  :hDe:;D


----------



## metalmad (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Arifidyan
Loving your build so far, your casting is far better then mine 
Pete


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 7, 2014)

metalmad said:


> Hi Arifidyan
> Loving your build so far, your casting is far better then mine
> Pete



Thank you..


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 7, 2014)

Old picture.. :hDe: ;D


----------



## arifidyan (Aug 7, 2014)

Backyard...


----------

